# Dom.Rep Angeln



## Mickipiwi (18. November 2007)

Hallo liebe Boardis
Hab mal ne frage fliege im Januar zur Dom. Rep nach Samana ( Halbinsel ) kann mir jemand sagen wie es da aussieht mit der Angelei lohnt es sich was mit zu nehmen Reiserute oder so?
würde mich über ein paar infos freuen

MfG Mickipiwi#h


----------



## Mickipiwi (18. November 2007)

*AW: Dom.Rep Angeln*



Mickipiwi schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Boardis
> Hab mal ne frage fliege im Januar zur Dom. Rep nach Samana ( Halbinsel ) kann mir jemand sagen wie es da aussieht mit der Angelei lohnt es sich was mit zu nehmen Reiserute oder so?
> würde mich über ein paar infos freuen
> 
> MfG Mickipiwi#h


  Tschuldigung hätte ich besser bei Angeln Weltweit posten sollen?#q


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. November 2007)

*AW: Dom.Rep Angeln*

War mal dort aber da ist halt alles bös auf Touristen eingestellt.
Die fahren dich gerne mit dem Bootchen raus keine Frage. 
Du musst nach deren Ansicht nur kräftig zahlungswillig sein und viel Geduld beim Handeln mitbringen. Ach ja und fotografier bloß nicht den Typen auf der Palme!


----------



## Mickipiwi (18. November 2007)

*AW: Dom.Rep Angeln*

Danke für den Tip ( Typ auf der Palme ) nicht Fotografieren.:q


----------



## Tortugaf (19. November 2007)

*AW: Dom.Rep Angeln*

Ich war mal 5 Wochen in Cuba u. ein Monat an Mexicos Karibikküste unterwegs u.habe dort vom Strand aus geangelt,das hat zwar nichts mit Big game zutun aber an deiner Stelle würde ich immer eine Angel mit nehmen.In Cuba haben wir viele schöne Moment beim Angeln erlebt.Es gibt kaum was schönes als im glasklaren warmen Wasser der Karibik zustehen u zu angeln.Es sind keine grossen Fische die dabei fängst, aber es ist eine geile Beschäftigung am Wasser,ist sonst ja auch etwas langweilig .Nehme alles mit was du brauchst,man weiss ja nie, wie weit der nächste Angelladen ist.Kleine Wobbler,Twister,Salzwasserfliegen,Heringspatanoster kleine Haken u.was man noch so, zum Angeln braucht.Die Angel sollte so um 3 m sein u.nicht zu schwer.Du musst sie immer in der Hand halten ,damit du ,die Bisse Spürst.Viel Glück u.wenn Fragen hast schreib:vik:|bla:|bla:|bla:Ich bin jetzt in Chile u werde aber in einer Woche o.2 ,in Equador sein.Ich angel das nächste halbe Jahr nur noch im Tropischen Meer. Tortugaf:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## GiantKiller (19. November 2007)

*AW: Dom.Rep Angeln*

Was ein Leben...
Ein halbes Jahr im tropischen Meer angeln...


----------



## hans albers (19. November 2007)

*AW: Dom.Rep Angeln*

moin,

@tortugaf:
das sind ja aussichten..:q

ich habe vor ,vielleicht im märz auch nach cuba zu fliegen..
lohnt sich auch ne grundmontage da und dort??

greetz
hans


----------



## Mickipiwi (20. November 2007)

*AW: Dom.Rep Angeln*

Hallo Tortugaf danke Dir für deine Tips, werde natürlich eine kleine Auswahl an Angel-Utensilien in unserem Koffer VERSTECKEN da Mann ja bekanntlich Frau immer den Platz weg nimmt|supergri Zitat:Es gibt kaum was schönes als im glasklaren warmen Wasser der Karibik zustehen u zu angeln.Na dem kann ich rein Gedanken mäßig nur zustimmen.


MfG Mickipiwi|wavey:


----------



## Tortugaf (20. November 2007)

*AW: Dom.Rep Angeln*

Eine Grundmotage? Meinst du die fette Brangungsangel.Würde ich mir sparen,weil das Gepäck auch nicht unendlich sein kann.Ich habe eine dabei ,aber ich lasse meine Sachen immer hier,reise meisten mit dem Bus.Leichte Grundmotage immer !!!u.was zum Spinnangeln,Twistern,Schnur u.kleine Haken(Köderfische) !!! sind wichtig. In Cuba ist es, mit den Kauf von Angelzeug besonders problematisch.Ich weiss nicht wo ihr seit ,wenn ihr vereist, ob am Strand mit vor gelagerten Riffen , Sandbänken o.Felsen aber für mich hat ,um Freude zu haben, immer leichtes Angelzeug gereicht.Eine kräftige Spinnrute u.eine längere feine Rute reichten oft aus.Nehmt auch noch fettes Stahlvorfach mit, den starke Sehne als Vorfach bekommt ihr überall,auch im Cuba         -)))) Tortugaf


----------



## hans albers (20. November 2007)

*AW: Dom.Rep Angeln*

danke für die tipps..
ich dachte auch eher an ne laufbleimontage 
bis 150 gr. an ner tele rute 3m 
(keine klassische brandungsmontage)

ne tele kann man gut mitnehmen, und ist vielleicht gut für
mal an ner mole angeln(riff)..
frage ist nur woher die köder in cuba..???
ausserdem ,
ist angeln dort überall geduldet...?

greetz
hans


----------



## Tortugaf (20. November 2007)

*AW: Dom.Rep Angeln*

Wenn du nicht gerade in der Brandung o.starker Strömung angels,braucht du kaum Bleie mehr als 20 g.Wenn der Köder sich mit Wellen bewegt o.langsam absinkt ist es oft besser.Köder ist alles was sich bewegt u.nicht giftig ist.Fang dir kleine Fisch( deshalb kleine Haken mit Vorfach) u.dann schneide dir ein paar Fetzen.Fische mit festen weissen Fleisch(Carne blanca,Sardinen,schrimps).Wir haben in Cuba einfach geangelt,u.das an verschieden Orten,es gab keine Probleme.Aber, ob du ,als Tourist, ein Schein brauchst ,weiss ich nicht,die Jungs sagten nein. Tortugaf


----------



## hans albers (21. November 2007)

*AW: Dom.Rep Angeln*

yo...
danke nochmal für die tipps.
werde es dann mit kunstködern, laufbleimontage
und wasserkugel probieren,falls es mit cuba klappt.
muss erstmal flug buchen und spanisch lernen  :q

greetz
hans


----------



## aesche100 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Dom.Rep Angeln*

Hallo!

War dieses Jahr im März auf Samana.

Hatte auch einen Angeltrip gebucht.War der blanke Reinfall.Es gibt dort keinen zuverlässigen Big Gamer.Die Pfeife, die uns das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen hat hieß Louis Kramer in El Portillio. Ein ausgewanderter Schweizer. Boot fahren kann er, aber 0 Ahnung vom Angeln.Keinerlei nautische Ausrüstung und uraltes Angelgerät mit viel zu wenig Sehne auf der Schrottrolle.
Finger weg!!
Habe dann vom Ufer aus mit der Fliegenrute mir unbekannte Meerbrassen geärgert und gewaltige Hornhechtnachläufer leider nicht fangen können.In einem der zahlreichen  Bachläufe angelten die Einheimischen mit Handangeln im vom Regen trüben Wasser und fingen tatsächlich  Aale!!!


----------



## Mickipiwi (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dom.Rep Angeln*

Danke für den Hinweis Aesche 100 hab mal ein bisschen Rumgehört soll ja nicht billig sein auf Samana außerhalb der Hotel Anlage also Big-Game und solche sachen,ich beschränk mich lieber auf die Strand Variante


----------

